# Recommended Lug Nuts



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What kind of lug nuts do you guys recommed for aftermarket rims? I would like a set that I wouldnt have to worry about rust or anything like that. And what size nuts does a B14 use?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The McGard ones are nice, because they're closed-end. Just don't over-torque them. I had Gorilla lugs on my old Sentra, and while they were nice, because of the design, you could take off the lock with a regular deep-well socket and a hammer if you really wanted.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What size bolts do B14 use?


----------

